# Light Rose Wiring



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2013)

Help needed, being in need of some brownie points i tried to change the bathroom light fitting but have been unable to re-wire oops!
I can either get all the lights to work and the bulb to be on permenantly not responding to the switch or no lights at all, having traweled the net and had no joy as all diagram show 4/6 connectors and the fitting i have has only 3, i have established its the live switched cable which is indentified but just need to know which connection it goes in? 
any help for a hapless hacker?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 2, 2013)

No help sorry, but the phrase 'Go see a Pro' sprang to mind instantly! 

Good Luck.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you post a photo?
How many wires have you got to deal with?

Presume there is just 1 switch


----------



## Rooter (Apr 2, 2013)

And a tip for next time, take a picture of the connections before you remove any for reference! Dead handy! Hindsight eh!?

Go careful, I foolishly got a shock from a ceiling rose once, was stood on a chair, broke the chair as I fell and god damn did it hurt my arm! That leccy is strong stuff!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cheers foxy was thinking the same really! :lol: 

Phil. There are 3 red  3 black but one is taped red and an earth 
Sorry didn't think to take pic. 
There is L. E. N. connections.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

A cieling rose should have 3 sets of connectors , normally 2-3-3 

Put ALL reds together in the center block, the black with red tape, put into one of the out side blocks and the other two blacks into the other outside block.

Then wires from light go to the two outside blocks, NOT connected to the red.

All should now be working.

All earths together.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			A cieling rose should have 3 sets of connectors , normally 2-3-3 

Put ALL reds together in the center block, the black with red tape, put into one of the out side blocks and the other two blacks into the other outside block.

Then wires from light go to the two outside blocks, NOT connected to the red.

All should now be working.

All earths together.
		
Click to expand...

One of the blacks is a switch wire the one with the red tape put that with the live from the pendant and put the other 2 blacks into Neutral connection to the pendant


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			One of the blacks is a switch wire the one with the red tape put that with the live from the pendant and put the other 2 blacks into Neutral connection to the pendant
		
Click to expand...

Why would you want the switch live (black with red) in with the live ?? it goes on its own.







Brown = Red
Blue = Black


----------



## JustOne (Apr 2, 2013)

reds together, blacks together, red/black seperate... something like this...







Earths all hook up to the earthing point somewhere in the socket. Might not have an earth coming from the light itself (just blue and brown sometimes).


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			reds together, blacks together, red/black seperate... something like this...







Earths all hook up to the earthing point somewhere in the socket. Might not have an earth coming from the light itself (just blue and brown sometimes).
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct one.thanks James


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Is the correct one.thanks James
		
Click to expand...

Both the same


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

No there not ,the pendant connections are independent of the main block and can only be used for flexible cable.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorted now and no accidents! thanks all. 
It would of been simpler if HID hadn't bought a cheap fitting that didn't have standard connections supplied.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			No there not ,the pendant connections are independent of the main block and can only be used for flexible cable.
		
Click to expand...

?? 

So for the last 7 yrs I have been doing this wrong then ?? Waste of time me doing all my exams then


----------



## JustOne (Apr 2, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			Both the same
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but the photo is better... (honestly) LOL.... because a) it's the correct colour and b) it shows that you can have two reds or two blacks in the same connection hole, so when you're stuck thinking you've got extra wires it's easy to figure out where you can put them without killing yourself


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			?? 

So for the last 7 yrs I have been doing this wrong then ?? Waste of time me doing all my exams then
		
Click to expand...

According to your website you are a Painter ,what exams have you done ?



JustOne said:



			Indeed but the photo is better... (honestly) LOL.... because a) it's the correct colour and b) it shows that you can have two reds or two blacks in the same connection hole, so when you're stuck thinking you've got extra wires it's easy to figure out where you can put them without killing yourself 

Click to expand...

The photo is a better illustration than the picture the picture shows a flexible cable connector thats all i'm saying ,both are the same yes but the photo illustrates it better.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			According to your website you are a Painter ,what exams have you done ?
		
Click to expand...

2382 (17th) 2392 2391 2377 

Yes I'm a decorator and a qualified electrician.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very good but have you served a 4 year apprenticeship or just done PAT Testing and Inspection and Testing and 17th Edition courses?


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Worked with a spark for 7yrs, did night school and all tests and exams over a 24 month period off my own back and at my own cost, so kind of know what I'm doing.

Not for one moment am I claiming to know it all or being the best, but happy enough to work on my own and to take on most jobs and to try and help out when I can.

Did the 2377 course as needed it for a local company, biggest waste of time of them all.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			?? 

So for the last 7 yrs I have been doing this wrong then ?? Waste of time me doing all my exams then
		
Click to expand...




JustOne said:



			Indeed but the photo is better... (honestly) LOL.... because a) it's the correct colour and b) it shows that you can have two reds or two blacks in the same connection hole, so when you're stuck thinking you've got extra wires it's easy to figure out where you can put them without killing yourself 

Click to expand...




Dellboy said:



			Worked with a spark for 7yrs, did night school and all tests and exams over a 24 month period off my own back and at my own cost, so kind of know what I'm doing.

Not for one moment am I claiming to know it all or being the best, but happy enough to work on my own and to take on most jobs and to try and help out when I can.

Did the 2377 course as needed it for a local company, biggest waste of time of them all.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play fella accept my apologies ,i only ask as i served a 4 year apprenticeship as an Electrician and went on to do an HNC/HND in Electrical Engineering over 4 years at night school.

I hate when people who are not qualified give out advise which is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 2, 2013)

No need for apologies mate, like you was just tiring to help out, will pick a better photo/picture next time :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought you were not supposed to do this work now unless you had suitable qualifications?


----------

